# Lyft giving invisible bonus after ride



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

I had a few rides lately where this happens. I end ride. The payment is calculated with "bonus added." The bonus is similar to a PPZ. 
Anyone else get this or know how and why it happens?


----------



## Ilovik (Jun 14, 2017)

4848 said:


> I had a few rides lately where this happens. I end ride. The payment is calculated with "bonus added." The bonus is similar to a PPZ.
> Anyone else get this or know how and why it happens?


The charged the pax 5.0 surge while the ant took the trip on base and they gave some money back


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Invisible never got the invisible bonus. 😥


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

4848 said:


> I had a few rides lately where this happens. I end ride. The payment is calculated with "bonus added." The bonus is similar to a PPZ.
> Anyone else get this or know how and why it happens?


Was the ride that you were on a queued ride? If so, there was a PPZ in the area the pax first requested the ride and got put into your queue.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

4848 said:


> I had a few rides lately where this happens. I end ride. The payment is calculated with "bonus added." The bonus is similar to a PPZ.
> Anyone else get this or know how and why it happens?


No, but long hauling allows for a bonus for the driver, if done correctly. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Was the ride that you were on a queued ride?


I have had this on a "Standard Lyft ride added to queue". It was a pleasant surprise, to state the least.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

4848 said:


> I had a few rides lately where this happens. I end ride. The payment is calculated with "bonus added." The bonus is similar to a PPZ.
> Anyone else get this or know how and why it happens?


As stated above, Lyft surged the pax' fare and flicks the driver a few dollars to keep them happy.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I think Lyft is having severe latency issues with their systems because they have made it too heavy with their PPZs and steal I mean streak bonuses. This prevents the app from loading what should be a general 3x+ prime time/surge.

They are likely skimping on their server bandwidth and software developers’ salaries. Whole app needs a severe refresh. A lot of legal liabilities charging passengers surge and not advertising the surge to the drivers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They're not announcing The Surge areas so that you guys get all excited and feel special when it just shows up meanwhile they're keeping 90% of it and probably even more on a bunch of other rides that you have no idea they are being charged a surge. They don't want to advertise what big scumbags they are


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Yea, I’ve been getting these as well. While they are nice (some of them are pretty good size), I find it strange that Lyft does not let you know ahead of time as an incentive to take the ride. 

Maybe they do this in hopes that you will take additional trips thinking that these mysterious bonuses will continue. But if I can’t see them ahead of time, I have little incentive to take the ride.

A lot of psychology in play here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

justaGoober said:


> if I can't see them ahead of time, I have little incentive to take the ride.


If you can not see a bonus when the ping comes, assume that you are not getting one. If you get one anyhow, you are that much to the good.


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

In my market, it usually occurs on a ride to the airport. At first, I was happy that I got a "bonus" of $8. But as most posters have already stated, they charged the pax an extra $30-$50. I have this confirmed by repeat customers. Since most business commuters are not paying for their ride, they don't care about the price. I'm sure the regular commuters' algo has this built in to generate more revenue.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

justaGoober said:


> Yea, I've been getting these as well. While they are nice (some of them are pretty good size), I find it strange that Lyft does not let you know ahead of time as an incentive to take the ride.
> 
> Maybe they do this in hopes that you will take additional trips thinking that these mysterious bonuses will continue. But if I can't see them ahead of time, I have little incentive to take the ride.
> 
> A lot of psychology in play here.


They don't want to pay the drivers anything extra. That's less money in their pocket. They throw out a little extra here and there so you guys don't think they are being 100% Shady but they are in fact being 1000 times Shady. They feel like they don't have to incentivize drivers. They feel like there's plenty of drivers available with plenty more lined up for the position


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

With the really low base rates, unless there is a streak bonus (which has been fairly frequent lately) or the rare realistic challenge, I usually don’t drive for Lyft.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I guarantee that their weekly summary on your dashboard is 100% fabricated and would not withstand an audit, which is why they no longer give you the information on each individual ride of how much the pax pays.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They feel like there's plenty of drivers available with plenty more lined up for the position


Seeing all those here at UP complain about Lyft and their low pay only to turn Lyft on every night pretty much sums up Lyft's position on plenty of drivers, right?


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

Not me. I haven't turned on the pink app in over two years. I was just stating my prior experience.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Seeing all those here at UP complain about Lyft and their low pay only to turn Lyft on every night pretty much sums up Lyft's position on plenty of drivers, right?


I turned on for the first time in months the other night and now my account is at risk for deactivation after accepting one request LOL I have no desire to turn it back on. I'll keep it active for extreme emergencies such as being deactivated for a month while Uber runs my background lol even before I quit turning them on I was only doing 1-2 rides a week for them. From what my Uber passengers are telling me lift is charging a lot more than Uber and they can't get a driver&#129335;‍♀


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

My tax accountant was quite surprised to see how much Lyft kept vs Uber percentage wise. In 2020, my "fees" to Lyft were about 60% of the total earnings. This year I bet it will be 80% to Lyft in fees, 20% to driver. Hence I'm getting my Uber inspection done soon and gonna prob just do Uber and only do Lyft if they are doing some mega streaks. Tired of PAX telling me they are paying $60+ when I see my payout being $8-10 no bonus.


----------

